# Breeding Spotted Pythons



## Lonewolf (May 24, 2009)

Ok, i've searched just about everywhere and can't find any useful info for breeding spotted pythons. 

I have a few questions for all you spotted breeders. 

- Is it size or age that matters most when breeding? 
- At what age did your spotted female start breeding? 
- Whats the average clutch size? 
- At what temp do you incubate eggs? 

Any other useful info you wanna throw in would be much appreciated 

We have a male and female spotted together as we've managed to find enough info to know they are alright to keep together. 

Both are 2 yrs and 3ft.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (May 24, 2009)

breeding goes by weight.

i have heard of them breeding at 18months.

i believe 10-12eggs on average for a female depending on size,

30-31 i think to incubate eggs at but maybe someone more experienced person can help you out.


----------



## Lonewolf (May 24, 2009)

Awesome thanks  

What weight is good for breeding do you think?


----------



## BJC-787 (May 24, 2009)

i will be breeding my spotteds this year they are 2 and a half years old both over 1m
the male weighs 298g and the female 400gms


----------



## Lonewolf (May 24, 2009)

I'm so gonna have to buy scales so i can weigh ours. 

Anyways here's some pics

The dark one is our male Beef, the light one is our girl Noodle and the bubba is our newest addition Maggi

More info on breeding spotteds anyone? 

There really needs to be at least one good thread online about breeding them.


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jun 7, 2009)

hi, I have a female spotted about 1.2mtrs long. I chose to get a spotted because of a book I was given called "Keeping Childrens Pythons" by Greg Fyfe and Darren Green.

This book has heaps of really good information on everything to do with these snakes, handling techniques, indoor enclosures, heating, outdoor enclosures, feeding, winter care, breeding. egg care, etc.

This book help me make up my mind that I wanted to get a spotted python.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 7, 2009)

ok thank you we might go buy a copy of it


----------



## justbecausewhy (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah Im looking to get a male for my female so they can breed as well.


----------



## scorps (Jun 8, 2009)

Its pretty easy,

feed them up get them to a nice decent size, stop feeding and start cooling end of april I normally put them together begging of june then leave together if they mate alot if not try one week on one week off and keep doing that for a few months, once female lays, take the eggs off her and incubate at 31.5 degrees until you get hatchies  I wait for first one to pip then cut the rest.

hope you ifnd this helpful

scrops


----------



## creesa96 (Apr 13, 2012)

i know this was about 3 years ago but is it easy to take the eggs off the female? and do i just use my hands or?


----------



## turtle (Apr 13, 2012)

Easy, yes 
Hands, yes


----------



## Darwin-boy (Apr 4, 2013)

^^^^^ lmao! Seems legit!


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 4, 2013)

I think size is pretty important with this species. Someone I know bred to patternless childrens that were pretty small and the hatchies are tiny, they feed an rat tails at the moment because they are so small.


----------

